# Transfers to cork hats?



## seagipsy (Aug 23, 2018)

New here and new to transfers. I recently saw some really nice cork front panel ball caps with some type of transfers on them. The guy selling them at the market didn't know for sure how his buddy the owner had made them. 

Has anyone here applied plastisol or vinyl heat transfers to cork hats? Any tips or warnings? 

Cheers


----------

